# Blick in die Zukunft der Prozessoren



## Xerver (24. August 2008)

Also ich habe einmal einen Blick in die Geschichte geworfen und mir die RAM-Leistung angesehen.
Es hat angefangen mit unter einem Megabyte RAM (ganz früher, als man sich als Normalsterblicher noch keinen dieser "Zauberkasten" kaufen konnte^^) und hat sich dann weiter entwickelt mit 2, dann 4, dann 8, dann 16 Megabyte und so weiter bis wir jetzt bei 4 oder mehr GIGABYTE sind.

So nun zum Eigentlichen

Die Prozessoren haben nur ihren Takt erhöhen können  bis vor ein paar Jahren die Dual-Core (2 Kerne) rauskamen.

So, es gibt jetzt schon 4 Kerne und 8 sollen ja zwischen 2010 und 2012 kommen. Bei der Geschwindigkeit wie sich die Komponenten weiterentwickeln: wie lange dauert es dann noch bis wir einen 1024 Kerner in unserem "Zauberkasten" einsetzen???

Diese Frage bleibt offen.

P.S. wenn ihr jetzt dazuschreibt: "Das wird niemals passieren, wäre doch Irrsin." Denkt dran, dass als die ersten Ramriegel mit 1 MB rauskamen, sich auch niemand vorstellen konnte, dass er mal die Leistung von 4000 (1 MB Riegeln) in seinem Rechner haben könnte.

MfG

Xerver


----------



## bobby (24. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

bei 1024 kerner bin ich mal gespannt welchen kühler es dazu geben wird und wieviel watt der  1024 benödigtdann gibts bestimmt schon 124gb-ram ddr8 dazu


----------



## Xerver (24. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

Der Terrabyte-Ram-Rigel wird auf edenfall kommen^^


----------



## Fifadoc (24. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

also ich würd mich da in keine richtung wirklich festlegen.
Mit der aktuellen architektur wäre zwar sicherlich 1TB Ram denkbar. 1024 kerne halte ich da aber für schwer realisierbar. da müsste dann an der MB architektur gearbeitet werden. Momentan ist es sicher unmöglich, dass 1024 kerne gleichzeitig auf den Bus zugreifen und Daten anfordern.

Aber bis in eine größe von 64 oder 128 kernen halte ich es durchaus für realisierbar.


----------



## bobby (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

ich denke in paar hundert jahren kann man das alles schlucken wie ne taplette und es flimmert dann alles vor den augen man kann es dann mit augen- zwinckern steuern hehe und wenn wieder ne neue taplette ansteht kann man sagen alles fürn ar.....


----------



## DanielX (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

Zum Arbeitsspeicher soweit ich weiß kann man theoretisch mit 64-Bit 4TB verwalten.


----------



## Filico (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

4TB sind aber relativ wenig, wenn man schon bei 32-bit theoretisch 4 GB adressieren kann.

richtig ist: 2^64 Byte = 16 Exabyte

mit so viel RAM könntest du dann das Internet in dein Speicher laden


----------



## DanielX (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

Na da hab ich mich wohl geirrt, aber das Internet wirds nicht packen.

Ne gute frage wie groß wäre das Internets bis dahin?


----------



## Philster91 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

Ich denke es wird noch sehr, sehr lange dauern, bis wir bei 1024 Kernen sind. Die jetzige Generation von Computern ist meiner Meinung nach ca. 2020 am Ende und dann muss was neues kommen.

In der PCGH stand, dass mit den Kohlenstoff-Nano-Röhren Taktraten Taktraten bis zu 230 GHz möglich sind. Das wäre doch mal was. Interessant sind ja auch noch die Quantencomputer.


----------



## Fifadoc (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

jop, es ist klar, dass die jetzige technologie schwächen hat. elektirsche signale sind einfach zu langsam. Quantencomputer und anderes sind da der versuchte ausweg.

aber es steht auch fest, dass die zukunft in der parallelisierung liegt. Das schnellste, bisher bekannte vorbild ist nunmal das Gehirn. Als neuronales Netzwerk ist es für einzelprozesse zwar relativ langsam, aber dafür kann es etwa 100 Milliarden (oder mehr!?!) Prozesse gleichzeitig verarbeiten.
Ob diese Struktur dann aber noch in "Kernen" gemessen wird, ist mehr als fraglich ^^


----------



## Gast3737 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

die Paralelisierung wird soweit gehen das es wie mit diesem Supercomputer geht..der hauptkern vermittelt dem arbeitscpu nur noch...und man könnte den hauptkern wie eine Art Northbridge aufgelötet sehen, was soll man da auch ändern und das Arbeitscpu wird wie der heutige Prozi gewechselt...wenn nötig..bei der graka könnte es ähnlich sein diese wird im mb untergebracht und teilt sich mit dem "arbeitscpu" den ram und teile der aufgaben..

_Edit: _i_ch empfinde es sowieso nerfig mit dem "veralteten" steckkarten system..eine Anbindung der graka direkt auf dem pcb des mb wäre viel schneller...da spielt der ram ob ddr5 oder nicht mehr eine sogroße rolle weil der mehrgewinn durch die direkte anbindung aufgeholt wird..so ist meine Theorie..._


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

Wie meinst du das?
Das gibts heute schon (-> Onboard-Grafik), außerdem kann man dann doch nicht mehr aufrüsten..


----------



## Gast3737 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

onboard ist doch meist in der mcp..meite es das der Chip für die gpu auf einem Sockel sitzt und entfernt werden könnte...zumal onboard eine andere Marge abdeckt..


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

1. x86 Code lässt sich nur schwer parallelisieren, in die Breite kann man auch nicht unendlich gehen.
Sprich Bei spätestens 16 Kernen wird erstmal schluss sein...
2. Mehr Takt geht auch nicht so ohne weiteres, da sind wir schon recht weit am oberen Limit...
Sicher wird hier noch einiges gehen, aber mehr als 5-6 GHz sehe ich in den nächsten 5 Jahren nicht.

Bleibt also unterm Strich nur die Architektur zu verbessern, was ja beide momentan machen, sowohl AMDs Deneb als auch der Nehalem wird eine höhere Leistung bei gleichem Takt denn die Vorgänger schaffen.


----------



## Fifadoc (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

das problem bei steckkarten ist die limitierung des Bus-Systems.
Damit es Grafik gibt müssen die Daten durch den PCIe Bus. Das wird zwar immer schneller, kann aber noch nicht mit den Werten von den Bahnen auf der Platine mithalten, da die Steck Kontakte einen Widerstand darstellen.
Würde dieses umgangen, so würde der datentransfer zwischen SystemRam und VRam nochmal beschleunigt.

Zum Thema Supercomputer:
Die heutige Nutzung von Supercomputern funktioniert zwar theoretisch wie RunDRS das angesprochen hat und vermutlich ist das wirklich eine mögliche Zukunft, aber praktisch hängt der Nutzen des Supercomputers ganz stark von der Software ab.
Ein Rechner organisiert den Cluster zwar und teilt die Prozesse zu, aber wie viele Kerne eine Anwendung bekommt muss heute noch festgelegt werden. "Zukunft" ist das noch lange nicht, denn auch da geht sicherlich noch einiges mehr, wenn dieser Schritt umgangen würde, so dass der Rechner selber die optimale Anzahl von Kernen ermitteln könnte.


----------



## Fifadoc (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. x86 Code lässt sich nur schwer parallelisieren, in die Breite kann man auch nicht unendlich gehen.
> Sprich Bei spätestens 16 Kernen wird erstmal schluss sein...



wieso? oO
Den Grund seh ich nicht, denn selbst unter 32 Bit Systemen kann man problemlos Anwendungen für 32 und mehr Kerne schreiben.
jedenfalls ist unter Linux das MPI in der Lage deutlich mehr als 16 Kerne anzusprechen.
Programmiertechnisch macht es nur sinn, wenn bei mehr als 4 eh nur noch von n Kernen gesprochen wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

Was willst da denn parallelisieren??

Ist ja nicht so, das man in der Regel Code hat, der sich gut parallelisieren lässt wie zum Beispiel bei GPUs, wo das ja kein Problem ist, so dass schon sehr frühe Exemplare 'Multicore' GPUs waren.

Nehmen wir mal einfach eine Anwendung, die uns interessiert, ein Spiel.

Wir haben hier die Physik, KI und die AUfbereitung der Grafikdaten.
Das kann man zwar alles auf einen Kern legen, aber wenn du das weiter parallelisieren willst, wirds doof, zumal das ganze Zeugs ja auch noch synchronisiert werden muss, was wieder leistung kostet.

Ist ja nicht so wie bei z.B. Cinebench, wo man X Threads auf die Cores loslässt und wenn einer früher fertig ist, ists auch egal...

Hier braucht man ja z.B. das Ergebnis von dem einen, um das andere ausführen zu können, zum Beispiel die KI, die die Figuren ja erstmal bewegt haben muss, bevor man mit der Physik anfangen kann.

Oder nehmen wir mal eine alltägliche Situation:
Du schießt auf etwas, das erfordert z.B. Grafikberechnungen und Physik.
Das kannst aber nicht parallel machen!

Eben weil die Grafik vom Ergebnis der Physikberechnungen abhängt...


----------



## auRiuM (29. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*

ich glaube nicht, dass in den nächsten 2 jahren die zahl der ghz sich noch erhöht... ich glaube nur, dass jedes ghz leistungsfähiger wird. aber leider wird die software meist immer schlechter geschrieben, sodass man einfach nur leistungsstarke hardware braucht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2008)

*AW: Blick in die zukunft von CPU*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> das problem bei steckkarten ist die limitierung des Bus-Systems.
> Damit es Grafik gibt müssen die Daten durch den PCIe Bus. Das wird zwar immer schneller, kann aber noch nicht mit den Werten von den Bahnen auf der Platine mithalten, da die Steck Kontakte einen Widerstand darstellen.
> Würde dieses umgangen, so würde der datentransfer zwischen SystemRam und VRam nochmal beschleunigt.



abgesehen davon, dass pci-e kein bus ist: n core2 mit 400mhz fsb schafft 12,8 gb/s - ein pci-e2 x16 slot 16gb/s.
sieht mir jetzt nicht danach aus, als ob ein sockelinterface per se überlegen wäre.
in anbetracht von 140gb/s speicherbandbreite bei einer gtx280 werden da jedenfalls noch ein paar optimierungen benötigt, ehe die minimal verbesserte latenz grafikeinheit<->restsystem ihren vorteil spürbar machen kann.


die möglichkeiten von parallelisierung bleiben abzuwarten - wenn man ohne probleme einen 1024 kerner baut, wird man den auch nutzen.
z.b. kann man die physik jedes einzelnen objektes samt umgebung (zwecks kollisionserkennung) unabhängig berechnen. das ist zwar schrecklich ineffizient, weil jedes objekt 2-4-8-16-32mal berechnet wird, aber die 32fache anzahl an berechnungen parrallel auf 1024 kernen ist immer noch 32 mal schneller, als jede berechnung einzeln&seriell in einem einzigen thread.
für grafik gilt ähnliches: parrallelberechnung auf mehreren gpus als afr hat zu viele nachteile, als dass man sie weiter steigern könnte.
aber man kann prinzipiell jedes pixel einzeln berechnen und auch wenn das bedeutet, dass die geometrie und viele effekte für jedes pixel extra berechnet werden müssen - wenn man genug recheneinheiten zur verfügung hat, ist das trotzdem der schnellere weg.
KI lässt sich sowieso hervorragend parallelisieren - womit dann wohl alle bereiche des gamedesigns abgedeckt sind, in denen aktuell die rechenleistung fortschritte verhindert.

da für nenneswerte taktsteigerungen (ohne enorm steigende verlustleistung - 230ghz wurden mit silizium afaik auch schon erreicht) komplett neue werkstoffe nötig sind, wird das wohl bis auf weiteres auch die einzige option sein.


----------



## k-b (2. September 2008)

Insgesamt schon auch interessante Theorien .. die von Neumann Architektur sagt euch nix?


----------



## Fryman112 (17. Oktober 2008)

mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die cpu´s in ferner zukunft mir kristallen und licht singnalen und so arbeiten würden


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Oktober 2008)

Fryman112 schrieb:


> mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die cpu´s in ferner zukunft mir kristallen und licht singnalen und so arbeiten würden


 
die idee mit den lichtimpulsen als informationsträger ist sehr interessant, hab dazu zb dies gefunden :

Prozessor-Zukunft: Super-Computer in Notebookgröße

mfg


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (18. Oktober 2008)

man könnte versuchen ein neurales interface aufzubauen
damit man anstatt cpu´s einfach nerfenzellen nehmen kann welche aus stammzellen abgetriebener embryonen gemacht werden
das fänd cih mal genial
dann kann man das neuronale mit dem elektischen verbinden
da das sowieso eigendlcih auf dem gleichen systhem funktioniert
also im grossen und ganzen

ich hätte da keine ethischen bedenken
oder so

das einzige problem was sich mir plötzlcih in den weg stellt ist
wieso sollte man ncoh spielen wenn die spiele dann genauso sind wie die realität
das wäre doch enorm sinnlos
ausserdem sind die pc´s und computer ja absichtlich so gebaut dass sie aufgaben übernehmen können die der mensch nciht aknnund der mensch sich mit dem pc ergenzen kann
und eine matrix will cih auch nicht
in anderen worten
ich finde es eigendlcih ganz gut wie es jetzt ist
und wenn ich einen neuronalen pc haben wollte dann wüprde cih mir ein kind adoptieren dass von geburt an nur auf die entsprechenden prozesse trainiert wird
^^
aber zum glück will cihd asn cniht ^^

und das mit den pillen die man einwirft und dann wird alles im gehirn simuliert
das gibts auch schon
nehm lsd oder dmt oder andere tryptamine oder phenetylamine wie meskalin
dann haste acuh dein gehirn jogging ^^ 
also cya leute


----------



## da_Fiesel (19. Oktober 2008)

ich bin sehr gespannt wies auf dem Bereich der Quantenprozessoren in den nächsten Jahren weiter geht  ob sie noch ne angemessene Kühllösung finden ause flüssiges Helium  nich sehr gebräuchlich für den Personel Computer


----------



## uuodan (21. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht werden die ganzen Teile endlich einmal soweit sein, dass man einen gescheiten Car-PC zusammenbauen kann. Die SSDs sind diesbezüglich ja ein sehr guter Schritt, aber bisher bin ich nicht wirklich überzeugt...


----------



## horst--one (9. November 2008)

aber habt ihr euch schonmal gefragt ob wir menschen überhaupt mit der rechenleistung umgehen können, die wir in vllt 50jahren haben??
ich meine ist doch mal nen gedanke wert, wenn ich mir überlege wie sich die computer in den letzten 50jahren entwickelt haben bzw. gab es ja vor 50 jahren noch gar keine richtigen computer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2008)

Schon heute wird ein immer größerer Teil der Rechenleistung dafür verwendet, die Verwendung des Systems zu optimieren 
(fängt an bei höheren Auflösungen für mehr Übersicht, geht über automatische Vorschau in Grafik- oder auch Officeprogrammen, beinhaltet aber auch so subtile Dinge wie ne Rechtschreibkontrolle)

Problematischer ist da schon die Frage, ob wir überhaupt Verwendungszwecke finden.

Office-Programme wurden vor über nem Jahrzehnt von der Rechnerentwicklung abgehängt, Bildberarbeitung ist seit wenigsten 6-7 Jahren nicht mehr limitiert, Videoschnitt -selbst in höchster Qualität- auch schon lange keine Frage der Hardware mehr.
Die ganze Spielerkinn aus der Multimediaecke stellen höchstens noch für Handys eine Herausforderung dar.
Eigentlich gibt es abseits von 3D-Anwendungen kaum noch etwas benutzerorientiertes, dass einen aktuellen Rechner wirklich auslastet.


----------



## Jami (18. November 2008)

Doch Medizinische Berechnungen ->Folding@Home

Ich finde als allererstes sollte wirklich der PCIe-Sockel überdacht werden. Wenn man das ganze optisch umsetzten würde, wie jetzt bei USB 3.0 dann wäre dieser Kontakt-Widerstand nicht mehr da. Nicht zu vergessen, dass Licht zigtausendmal so schnell ist wie strom....

Was ich wirklich interessant fände wär, wenn mal in einer PCGH ein Feature über Quantencomputer käme, weil es ja doch relativ schwer ist, sich die richtigen Informationen zusammenzusuchen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2008)

Das ist nicht benuzterorientiert 
Und optische Verbindung von Komponenten ist solange nur eingeschränkt nutzbar, wie die Komponenten noch elektrisch arbeiten. Sonst brauch man nämlich haufenweise Umsetzer, was die ganze Geschichte (auf kurzen Strecken) unrentabel macht.


----------



## b0s (1. Dezember 2008)

Jami schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, dass Licht zigtausendmal so schnell ist wie strom....



Nicht ganz richtig. Zwar bewegen sich Photonen (Lichtteilchen) mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit und Elektronen verhältnismäßig langsam, jedoch wird sich bei Schaltungen ja nicht die Elektronenmenge, sondern die Ladung als Informationsträger zunutze gemacht. Diese Informationsgeschwindigkeit liegt meine ich (vermutlich Werkstoffabhängig) in der Nähe von Lichtgeschwindigkeit.

Ich denke in frühestens 10 Jahren, eher in darauf folgenden Decaden werden neue Grundarchitekturen und damit zusammenhängende Befehlssätze ausgearbeitet oder schon vorhandene alternative genutzt werden, welche Limitierungen z.B. von x86 oder der von-Neumannarchitektur zu beheben oder umgehen vermögen.
Vielleicht lassen sich mit bis dahin erreichten Technologien noch aktuelle Werkstoffe als Basis verwenden (aus Leistungs- oder Kostengründen), vielleicht sind wir bis dahin aber auch schon bei Kohlenstoff-Nano-Röhrchen oder gar Quantencomputer in Industriemaßstäben angelangt.


----------

